# développer s'y mettre iphone Androïd



## 77tonio (23 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais faire une appli iphone et Androïd et j'ai quelques questions.

Je me débrouille un peu pour les CSS et le HTML mais c'est laborieux et juste pour mes besoins, néanmoins je sais ouvrir un fichier faire une modif et le refermer sans problème.

J'ai 2 outils persos que j'ai fait développer pour le boulot (site web), des choses simples qui marchent et qui m'ont fait gagner du temps sur plusieurs années.

Faut-il absolument un terminal pour développer? iphone et Androïd, malheureusement je suis sur Symbian? Néanmoins ces machines existent à la maison.


Auriez-vous des conseils ou avertissements pour un débutant?

Si mes idées sont intéressantes (supposons) je préfèrerais à terme m'associer à un développeur, cette idée est-elle crédible? Ou bien est-elle directement liée aux revenus? Ou bien tout simplement cela fonctionne-t-il rarement?

Merci pour les commentaires.


----------



## mad-gecko (1 Juillet 2010)

Les 2 ont un émulateur qui te permet de tester sans avoir de mobile.

Pour l'un c'est du objective C et il te faut un Mac pour développer pour le second, c'est Java et tu developpes sur Windows/Mac/Linux

Android: tu peux developper gratos et partager tes créations à tes amis ou sur des forums sous forme de fichiers apk.

Android: il faut payer 25Dollars à vie pour mettre sur le market et t'ouvrir un plus grand public, voire faire ton appli payante

iPhone: tu peux pas partager le fichier à tes amis, il faut d'office payer 99 dollars ( par an je pense) pour avoir accès au store

Pour le reste c'est kif kif, des lignes de code et t'es parti.

iPhone te propose des outils clairs, précis, faciles à utiliser et une interface prédéfinie, et Android par contre t'as toutes les libertés, mais ca prend du temps à faire.


----------



## Dr_cube (24 Juillet 2010)

> iPhone te propose des outils clairs, précis, faciles à utiliser et une interface prédéfinie, et Android par contre t'as toutes les libertés, mais ca prend du temps à faire.


Android fournit quand même pas mal de trucs niveau interface. Je dirais que les deux se valent. Les deux kits de développement sont assez équivalents, même si les difficultés ne se situent pas toujours au mêmes endroits. Android est souvent plus facile au début car généralement on connaît Java et Eclipse si on vient d'une école d'informatique. Mais l'iPhone est selon-moi bien plus agréable. 
Si tu débutes en informatique, commence par Android car l'iPhone ne fait pas abstraction de certains problèmes assez difficiles à saisir quand on débute, comme la gestion de la mémoire, les pointeurs, etc. 

S'il est viable de travailler sur le Simulateur iPhone (du moment que tu n'utilises pas trop les accéléromètres et autres trucs non testables sur le simulateur), c'est beaucoup moins pratique de travailler sur l'émulateur Android : ce dernier est très lent pour démarrer, c'est une vraie plaie. 

Dans tous les cas il est toujours préférable de tester sur un vrai device car on a toujours surprises.


----------



## tomz (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Dans ton cas, Titanium peut t'intéresser. C'est un framework qui te permet de développer en Javascript et de le transformer en code natif (Objective-C pour iPhone, Java pour Android) afin d'avoir une véritable application native pour les deux.

Evidemment, tout n'est pas implémenté de la même manière et avec la même couverture fonctionnelle pour les 2 plateformes cibles.


----------

